# Hair



## Mr. Ed (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 13, 2021)

Remember this one?


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Aug 24, 2021)

Do any men nowadays have these styles?

Saw a man on HGTV today who had a short-style on one side and shaved on the other, straight down the middle.  It would take a lot of maintenance.


----------



## Devi (Aug 25, 2021)

As to old hairstyles from the 50's, does anyone remember the ducktail?


----------



## senior chef (Aug 25, 2021)

Remember "BIG HAIR"? I always thought that "big hair" was very sexy.
Most air styles of today are wretched.


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 25, 2021)

For 3 yrs I've been getting mine cut down to the bone almost...leave about 1/2 inch....reason is it is cheaper on me and cannot get to barber easy anyway....truth be told I just as soon
go bald now....less probs....


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 28, 2021)

In North Korea men can only have a few different hair styles. I imagine the same applies to women. Wouldn't it wonderful to live there?


----------



## Devi (Aug 28, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> In North Korea men can only have a few different hair styles.


Really? What styles would those be?


----------

